# Man Still Seeks Oxygen of Publicity



## fbb1964 (15/1/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...1-14_man-still-seeks-oxygen-of-publicity.html

*Man Still Seeks Oxygen of Publicity*
Posted 14th January 2021 by Dave Cross





In 2015, Texan Tommy Lowrance claims he tried vaping once. The professor at McLennan Community College says he is the only person in existence to contract ‘popcorn lung’ and resulted in a “near death” experience. No doctor has been able to confirm Tommy’s self-diagnosis but that hasn’t stopped him from speaking to the press and urging others never to vape.
In September 2017, Tommy told his local television station that vaping had caused “_a serious lung condition_”. He told them he, “_developed a condition called ‘popcorn lung’ after starting to vape for a short period of time in order to help quit cigarettes. Now, most likely as a result of the chemicals found in those e-cigarettes, he has to use an oxygen machine to function. And, his lungs are in worse condition than people who suffer from some of the most severe lung diseases_.”

This was quite an incredible claim given that absolutely nobody has received a diagnosis of popcorn lung from a doctor. Fortunately, Tommy’s doctors were on the ball – in fact, he was treated “_by some of the best lung doctors in the world_.”

So, he has a confirmed diagnosis then?

No.

Despite bronchiolitis obliterans (the official name for popcorn lung) being recognised in eight microwave-popcorn factory workers in 2000, not a single case has been attributed to vaping.


Tommy told the news reporter: “I can't exhale air out of my lungs at all. I have about a 20-percent lung function. For most Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease (COPD) patients, say, they have far better lung function than me.

“_I think many young people are still going to choose to do it, but I would pray that they would heed the warning that my life should be an example of what not to do. The bottom line is we just don't know what were putting into our bodies, and if you are going to take the risk, this could be the result_.”

Tommy spent the intervening years giving lectures to students about his claimed dangers of vaping. He was interviewed by Fox 44 last year [link]. “A_s far as right now, you can still produce these liquids that are being sold and marketed in the vape pen, and there’s very little regulation_,” he told them. “_We’re only now starting to move, and for many that’s too late_.”

Despite COVID being prevalent then, he didn’t appear to have any concerns about touring the country to speak to politicians about his undocumented and undiagnosed case.

Prior to his nationwide tour, he’d told Fox he was “_in the best shape of his life_” before vaping.







Last week he popped back up, this time on KVEO-TV. The truth started to dribble out. Now he admits he spent 20 years smoking prior to switching to vaping. Most people spend 20 years smoking in order to get into “_the best shape_” of their lives.

Then, “_for ten months all I did was vape_”. No breathing near anything dangerous, just vaping.

He claims he only bought juice for his basic vape pen from a local store.

“_It’s hard to say with 100 percent certainty but they do feel very strongly it was something I inhaled and the only thing that I had been inhaling was the vaping liquid_,” says the man who has apparently kept the device but for some reason decanted juice into a smaller bottle for prosperity and hand-labelled it.


The American Vaping Association’s Gregory Conley commented: “_Nothing like timing your ‘We have no evidence this ex-smoker's lung condition was caused by vaping, but you should be concerned’ story for New Years when smokers are contemplating trying to quit. Next up, a local mom warns about vaccines causing autism_!”

The NHS has highlighted: “_Smokers who switch to vaping could soon 'have healthier hearts_’” [link].

New Scientist noted, “Long-term smokers who start vaping see health benefits within a month” [link].

The New Nicotine Alliance charity has produced videos in conjunction with the National Centre for Smoking Cessation and Training about the benefit of switching from smoking to vaping [link].

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/21)

_''I had been inhaling was the vaping liquid''_
I vape but prefer not to inhale the liquid...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (16/1/21)

I actually saw results of quitting after two days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/21)

''No doctor has been able to confirm Tommy’s self-diagnosis but that hasn’t stopped him from speaking to the press and urging others never to vape.
"From there I went to four or five specialists," said Lowrance. -When I broke my femur , I saw 3 specialists - exactly 3 
His case became even more perplexing after being referred to a pulmonary specialist in Dallas who said his lungs were "unremarkable," meaning they looked good on the outside.

"He had been a longtime smoker but was still very young,-define young ? and he was very short of breath, and this was a sudden onset of a shortness of breath, and the only thing that had changed in his life was that he had started vaping," said Dr. Randall Rosenblatt, Chief of Pulmonary and Critical Care at Baylor University Medical Center in Dallas. "So here was a man who was able to function, walk, do some exercise, and then all of the sudden was short of breath at rest and needed oxygen."

After ruling out pneumonia and bronchitis, Rosenblatt ordered a biopsy, and after looking at the results determined Lowrance had permanent scarring in his airways called bronchiolitis obliterans.

"And we feel this is related to his vaping," said Rosenblatt. "It's probably related to a chemical that he inhaled because he got some 'cocktail' at one of these vaping shops." - Where the F... do you buy your juice ?

He says there's a direct correlation from the start of his vaping to the development of symptoms of lung disease.
“_It’s hard to say with 100 percent certainty but they do feel very strongly it was something I inhaled ''_
However, Lowrance's lung disease is scarring and not 'the vaping lung,' which is thought to be a response of vitamin E acetate.

"I did not vape THC, I did not vape CBD oil, there was no vitamin E acetate found in my vaping liquid," said Lowrance. "So what hurt me has not been discussed by the CDC as of yet, what hurt me was something different - so why didn't they test all the ingredients ?, and that should worry us a little bit because what harmed me could still be in the vapes right now." What ''vapes'' ? in the vape pen , in the e-liquid ?

Lowrance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (16/1/21)

Fastest way to make money on vaping today:
Go out and trash vaping.
R&D and previous experience are unnecessary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Munro31 (16/1/21)

OPEN YOU LAZY MOUTH AND BREATH YOU BASTARD!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------

